# WSP ordered!!! Do you have a review for any of these???



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Rose Garden Fragrance Oil 
Peony Fragrance Oil 
Apple Orchard Fragrance Oil 
Clean Laundry Fragrance Oil 
Sunflower Type Fragrance Oil  
Pink Sugar Type Fragrance Oil 
Santa's Pipe Fragrance Oil 
Black Amber Musk Fragrance Oil 
Cotton Candy Twist Fragrance Oil  
Wedding Bouquet Fragrance Oil 

*I can not wait to get this order!!! Has anyone used any of these? Any reviews??? Thanks!*


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny this is what I just got in the other day:

black raspberry vanilla
Be Delicious Blossom
Ocean Rain
Sea Glass
Bamboo Sugar Cane 
Clean Laundry
Aqua Spa
Perfect Pumpkin
chocolate drizzle
fresh brewed coffee
Juicy cherry type

But haven't soap any yet. Hopefully someone else will have more info. Did you check out the scent review board?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

i LOVE the clean laundry, it's a top seller for me year round!


----------



## Deda (Sep 26, 2009)

Rose Garden Fragrance Oil = instant SOS
Apple Orchard Fragrance Oil = soaped great but D to light tan
Clean Laundry Fragrance Oil = perfect, love this one!
Pink Sugar Type Fragrance Oil = great scent, D to dark brown
Santa's Pipe Fragrance Oil = nice scent, but faded and D dark brown
Cotton Candy Twist Fragrance Oil = good oob, but morphed to syrup-y sweet & D med brown
Wedding Bouquet Fragrance Oil = beautiful and light, soap cool as it moves very fast.


black raspberry vanilla = Loved this, and NO D!
Ocean Rain = personal favorite, well behaved.
Perfect Pumpkin = too heavy on the cinnamon, use a light hand, best for blending, D to med brown
fresh brewed coffee = amazing scent, I use cocoa so no clue on the D


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you Deda soooo much, very goooood info.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 26, 2009)

Peony-Strong  

Pink Sugar-Nice but I wish it were stronger, I use it in lotions, sugar scrub cubes and whipped soaps instead of my HP.

Santa's Pipe-Very strong, it's been flying outa my booth at shows, mine hasn't faded that much, it's still going strong.

Black Amber Musk-Wasn't as strong as I'd of liked, it is ok if you like mellow light scented soap.

Can you tell I LOVE the strong smelling ones....LOL


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 28, 2009)

Apple Orchard- love this scent, and it's STRONG.  Be careful and soap cool-- this one has a tendency to rice and/or separate.  Discolors slightly to tan.

Santa's Pipe-- others love it, but it's not been a huge hit among my customers.  They all like the scent, then say they don't want to smell like a smoker 

Clean Laundry - like this one a lot.  Well-behaved and a nice scent.

Perfect Pumpkin - too much cinnamon.  Discolored med/dark brown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: WSP ordered!!! edited---with my review, got my box.*



			
				bconrade884 said:
			
		

> Rose Garden Fragrance Oil ----very rosy, nice
> Peony Fragrance Oil --------------really pretty flowery scent.
> Apple Orchard Fragrance Oil ---------------nice, kinda mellow apple
> Clean Laundry Fragrance Oil ------------very strong, nice clean
> ...



*Just got my box today, thought I would let you all know my first impressions.*


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 30, 2009)

SWEET!!!

I love when my WSP orders come    it's like christmas time full of smelly stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Pink sugar is my fave. I unmolded and cut my loaf this am. It is so sweet and yummy smelling. I think it will be a fave. for everyone that buys it. wooooohoooooo


----------

